# VAG code 16486



## bonsaiguitar (Sep 13, 2006)

This is what I get with the scanner. Mass or volume air flow circuit low input. Since my car has 160k miles I changed both 02 sensors and the mass air flow sensor, yet the CEL remains with this code. I clear it and it comes back within an hour or two.
Is there a fuse or something else that is causing this? Please, only reply if you have a clue. Thanks


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: VAG code 16486 (bonsaiguitar)*

P0102 OBD-II Trouble Code
Technical DescriptionMass Air Flow (MAF) Circuit Low Input
What does that mean?
Basically this means that there is a problem with the Mass Air Flow (MAF) sensor or circuit. A more technical description would be that the MAF circuit had lower than expected voltage (air flow).
Symptoms:
You will likely not notice any serious drivability problems, although there may be symptoms such as a general decrease in power or sluggishness.
Causes:
A code P0102 may mean that one or more of the following has happened:
*The MAF may be disconnected, or a wiring connection may be bad 
*The MAF may be dirty or otherwise contaminated (Note: if you use a reusable oiled air filter, be careful not to apply too much oil or that can contaminate the MAF). 
*The MAF sensor may be faulty 
*The vehicle computer may be faulty (very rare) 
Possible Solutions:
The simplest thing to do is to reset the code and see if it comes back. Then start with the cheapest, easiest repair procedures:
*Verify that the Mass Air Flow Sensor wiring is connected properly and that there are no broken / frayed wires. 
*Inspect for any air leaks near the MAF sensor. 
*Take the MAF out and clean it using a spray cleaner such as brake cleaner or electrical contact cleaner. Be gentle with the sensor. 
*Check the voltage of the MAF sensor (refer to a repair manual for vehicle specific information) 
*Replace the MAF sensor.


----------



## bonsaiguitar (Sep 13, 2006)

The oil for my filter seems like the problem, but only the first sensor would have had oilt on it. I'll clean them both.
There is a rough (high low) idle with the AC on but it appears to run fine with it off, Also, gas mileage does seem to suffer. So far the light is staying off with the second reset of the code. Thanks for the info.


----------



## bonsaiguitar (Sep 13, 2006)

Cleaned the MAF with break fluid and now it runs smooth with no CEL. tdogg74 you are the man. Thanks again.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*Re: (bonsaiguitar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bonsaiguitar* »_Cleaned the MAF with break fluid and now it runs smooth with no CEL. tdogg74 you are the man. Thanks again.

YOU DID WHAT???
Um...hope you have another $200 for ANOTHER new MAF dude. You just f*cked that MAF sensor.
There is only ONE thing you clean a MAF sensor with:


----------



## 97VWJett (May 17, 2003)

*Re: (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
YOU DID WHAT???
Um...hope you have another $200 for ANOTHER new MAF dude. You just f*cked that MAF sensor.
There is only ONE thing you clean a MAF sensor with:










I think he meant brake clean, not fluid and it should be okay as the brake clean evaporates quickly but the above listed is preferable


----------



## ABF Jeff (Nov 16, 2005)

*Re: (97VWJett)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97VWJett* »_
I think he meant brake clean, not fluid and it should be okay as the brake clean evaporates quickly but the above listed is preferable 

Its not whether it evaporates fast... it's the fact that it leaves a residue and it's harsh enough to melt the plastic and damage it.


----------



## bonsaiguitar (Sep 13, 2006)

LOL Brake cleaner. And it runs like a bat out of hell without a CEL now. Thank you very much.
P.S. And you can get a MAF for $89 if you know where to look.









_Modified by bonsaiguitar at 11:59 AM 9-9-2007_


_Modified by bonsaiguitar at 12:29 PM 9-9-2007_


----------



## Angina (Oct 21, 2002)

*Re: (bonsaiguitar)*

bump


----------

